# etherboot s3c2410



## santoshbs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi,
I want to port kernel image to s3c2410 board through NFS, but freebsd system doesn't support etherboot . so i downloaded the source code , i don't kwnow where copy that source code...
please can any one help me


----------

